
First evidence of planet-wide groundwater system on Mars - no_gravity
http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Space_Science/Mars_Express/First_evidence_of_planet-wide_groundwater_system_on_Mars
======
mLuby
Will be interesting to find out from the InSight lander how active and hot the
interior of Mars is. If there's heat and deep water, maybe life finds a way.

------
InclinedPlane
Ancient groundwater system on Mars, not current.

~~~
mirimir
Yeah, like billions of years.

But hey, maybe there's still lots of ice, here and there.

~~~
InclinedPlane
No maybe about it, there is lots of ice.

There may also be lots of sub-surface groundwater, we just don't have solid
evidence of that yet.

------
pvaldes
stoopid question from a total ignorant about mars

Why if we find a dry ridge have to be made by running water? Couldn't be made
by another fluid, frozen methane, a stem of sand, dilatation differences or
even wind?

~~~
lettergram
I have very little knowledge of this, but I will say chemicals have different
properties. For instance the solid of H2O floats as opposed to sinks in its
liquid form.

I suspect we can narrow out options for the formations. However, we will never
be 100% confident (but maybe 80+% confident) in what has occurred.

~~~
ianai
Geochemistry is a lot more concrete than that, from my exposure to it. Mars
also doesn’t have an exotic composition or environment for a liquid solid gas
phase of something else.

